# Anyone actually made claims using the Uber insurance? Experience???



## jerkstore1972 (Aug 11, 2014)

I read their policy, but not sure how comprehensive it is and if they put up roadblocks to paying out.

Anyone had any experiences with this? Good or bad? Thanks!


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

I see this as a NO.... Hmmmm, no accidents is a good thing, I just put a sticker on my rear view that's states "no industrial Accidents in 48 days". I might give myself a nice certificate to frame when I hit 60 days


----------

